

Save Us O mighty Node - blueshoe
http://myyellowshoe.wordpress.com/2013/11/26/save-us-o-mighty-node/

======
czbond
my take is that the first rev usually is completely thrown away. So I'd
suggest continuing the current rev in mysql - but plan rev 1 to be in the
language that makes the best business decision.

